# Help!!!



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there!!!

Is there any one out there who knows where I can hire two travel cots when I come over to NI at end of July?!! 
Mine is far too heavy to take on the plane and the girls just wont be big enough for a bed! 
Im staying in Carrickfergus with my sister just for a few days and unfortunately all her friends babies are that bit older!!!! 
Any suggestions gratefully received!

Thanks yonny xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

would you not try and put your little darling in bed with a cot side up ? 
Do they sleep together at the mo ?


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for replying   Ive just found out that pop up travel cots exist so Im going to get a couple of those!!
Thanks again
Yonny x


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

glad you got sorted 

lx 
xx


----------

